# MouseListener double click?



## Guest (25. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

wie fange ich mit dem MouseListener einen DoubleClick ab?

Folgendes funktioniert nicht:


```
MouseListener mouseListener = new MouseListener() {
		        
		    	public void mouseDoubleClicked(MouseEvent e) {
		            System.out.println("Tray Icon - Mouse double clicked!");                 
		        }
		    	
		        public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
		            System.out.println("Tray Icon - Mouse clicked!");                 
		        }
}
```


----------



## tfa (25. Mrz 2008)

MouseEvent.getClickCount()


----------

